# GM v HDID Round 2



## Val (Jul 5, 2012)

All chat in here please.

To confim my last date offer, suggest October 7th at Glenbervie as it is bang central and all motorway networks.

Cost approx Â£20.

Like your shout at Dundonald though Crawford


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 5, 2012)

def up to play again, so stick me down old boy.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 5, 2012)

October in Glenbervie = swamp, no thanks. October will be links only for me.


----------



## Val (Jul 5, 2012)

Craw, early October at Glenbervie is no different from Rosemount late March 

Links suits me too I have to say, best cost will be Leven as Sam can do something there.

That said is anywhere other than links dry just now.

Can we go for the date then guys? We can sort a venue later.

And if anyone else wants to sort pairings i'll stand aside.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 5, 2012)

thecraw said:



			October in Glenbervie = swamp, no thanks. October will be links only for me.
		
Click to expand...

+1 here for links, also less likley to have been hollow tined than a parkland that time of year.


----------



## Val (Jul 5, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Super shout. October is always great in sunny Ayrshire lol
		
Click to expand...

Fabian, would St Nicks do us a deal?


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 5, 2012)

Possibly/possibly not but leave it with me and I will ask at weekend/early next week.

They are pretty tight with the visitor rate and times available but will do a bit of digging and get back to you on this.

How many were at Blairgowrie?


----------



## Val (Jul 5, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Possibly/possibly not but leave it with me and I will ask at weekend/early next week.

They are pretty tight with the visitor rate and times available but will do a bit of digging and get back to you on this.

How many were at Blairgowrie?
		
Click to expand...

20 heads. 5, 4 balls.


----------



## Hendo007 (Jul 5, 2012)

thecraw said:



			October in Glenbervie = swamp, no thanks. October will be links only for me.
		
Click to expand...

Your mistaken slightly Crawford, you have failed to notice the climate change over the past few years. May - July is monsoon season Aug to Oct is summer time although cold and Nov to April is pure gash.... 

Will be fine and dry in October "trust me"


----------



## thecraw (Jul 5, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Your mistaken slightly Crawford, you have failed to notice the climate change over the past few years. May - July is monsoon season Aug to Oct is summer time although cold and Nov to April is pure gash.... 

Will be fine and dry in October "trust me"
		
Click to expand...

As paddy says hollow cored greens and Glenbervie is always wet. Links will only float my boat.

I have a contact at West Kilbride and also have an ear at Dundonald.


----------



## Hendo007 (Jul 5, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I have a contact at West Kilbride and also have an ear at Dundonald.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, I hope it wasn't too painful when you lost it. I assume the current ear you wear is a fake then and I must say when I seen you last it was a pretty decent match. ;-)


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 5, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Craw, early October at Glenbervie is no different from Rosemount late March 

Links suits me too I have to say, best cost will be Leven as Sam can do something there.

That said is anywhere other than links dry just now.

Can we go for the date then guys? We can sort a venue later.

And if anyone else wants to sort pairings i'll stand aside.
		
Click to expand...

Okay Val

I see you have your work cut out for you here, just you sort your team out and once in place we can set a venue, I agree Links will be the best option so once Team GM have been formed let me know then maybe we can get a date and venue sorted. The current Champions will travel:whoo:


----------



## Hendo007 (Jul 5, 2012)

The 7th Oct is a good date for me, any later than that in Oct and I'll be in Portugal....


----------



## thecraw (Jul 5, 2012)

7th is good for me.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 5, 2012)

7th October good for me if I would be needed.


----------



## Val (Jul 5, 2012)

Gents, appreciate the responses however I've had a chat with Bomber on a venue today and a date and he proposed a very good alternative.

Glenbervie do have a free Saturday on 25th August, this is the day before their own Gents open so we will have a very good course as it is currently potentially at its very best.

Cost wil be estimated at approx Â£20 due to HDID members rates and some complimenteray tee's that Bomber can secure with the remaining tees at full green fee split between the whole party.

We cannot do much about the weather but August is early enough to have parkland at it's best.

I think it's a very good option and would hope that there wont be much at your own clubs by then that can't be missed.

Thoughts?


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 5, 2012)

LINKs they cried Links


----------



## AMcC (Jul 5, 2012)

I am keen to play if required, and would be available for both days.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 5, 2012)

I know you've got the team from the first match to prioritise and, I imagine, you'd prefer a team of guys to avoid complications. Which is fair enough.

That said, however, if you need another body when the time comes give me a shout - sounds like fun.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 5, 2012)

25th August I'm out.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 5, 2012)

thecraw said:



			25th August I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

Come on guys & gals this is hard work, the HDID team are ready and waiting and will play anywhere anytime.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 11, 2012)

No can do 25th am afraid.


----------

